# PokéSun - Pokémon Community Forum | Going on 8+ years!



## Zueq (Jan 19, 2012)

*PokéSun.com | The Newest Pokemon Forum!*



Experience the newest Pokemon forum on the internet, PokeSun.com! Our forum has just started this month, January 8th; and we are already doing great! We have a theme made by Ryan McGrane, of Audentio Design (which has been customized to fit our forum, and comes in a dark version of that theme if registered.) We have a PokeMart, which comes with a shop, lottery system, and bank. We also have an IRC Chatroom! Members can also request for graphics, roleplay, play forum games, discuss about Pokemon, and so much more!

What are you waiting for?!
Join Today!~ http://pokesun.com/

--
Feedback and comments would be appreciated. :)


----------



## alexguy100 (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: PokéSun.com | The Newest Pokemon Forum!*

ok so its wrong to post one forum website on another i see thats youre only post so thats why you joined isnt it


----------



## Zueq (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: PokéSun.com | The Newest Pokemon Forum!*

No. I just wanted feedback on my forum. Please don't judge a book on it's cover. I was going to stick around for a while, but I already get a rude comment on my first day.. :(


----------



## alexguy100 (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: PokéSun.com | The Newest Pokemon Forum!*

oh sry i just think that its kinda conusing


----------



## Kyogre (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: PokéSun.com | The Newest Pokemon Forum!*

@Alexguy Is there something wrong with someone trying to get some traffic through his/her website? This is the section for advertising is it not? What does it matter if Zueq has 2 posts or 1,000? Either way it's going to be posted. Try to be constructive like the guidelines state.

@Zueq It's a very nicely layed out design and the theme is very good. The bank is a really good idea, all that it's lacking is content and members.


----------



## Monoking (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: PokéSun.com | The Newest Pokemon Forum!*

Hmmm... I have a question about Pokesun. Does it have a user CP, with a notepad like this site does? That's a great  feature, and I'm looking for another forum with it.


----------



## Zueq (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: PokéSun.com | The Newest Pokemon Forum!*



Richie said:


> Hmmm... I have a question about Pokesun. Does it have a user CP, with a notepad like this site does? That's a great  feature, and I'm looking for another forum with it.


Yeah, it comes with everything that a basic forum would have. :)


----------



## alexguy100 (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: PokéSun.com | The Newest Pokemon Forum!*

yea sorry about what i said i cheked out the site out of guilt it seems pretty cool good layout design


----------



## Zueq (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: PokéSun.com | The Newest Pokemon Forum!*



alexguy100 said:


> yea sorry about what i said i cheked out the site out of guilt it seems pretty cool good layout design


Thank you, Alex. :)


----------



## Flora (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: PokéSun.com | The Newest Pokemon Forum!*



alexguy100 said:


> ok so its wrong to post one forum website on another i see thats youre only post so thats why you joined isnt it


Where'd you get that impression? (the first part, anyway) It's kinda true that some members don't like it, but I think that's because forums tend to have a little less unique content than actual websites (and also tend to be taken less seriously, by both creators and viewers). It's not wrong; in fact, if you looked at the guidelines for the advertising forum, it's specifically stated that you _can_.

@Zueq: I'm impressed! 33 members in ten days is quite a lot, and quality-wise it's very good! (and don't worry about negative comments on your first day, I'm pretty sure everyone here has put up with this at some point)


----------



## Zueq (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: PokéSun.com | The Newest Pokemon Forum!*

@Flower Doll: Thank you very much. :D


----------



## Monoking (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: PokéSun.com | The Newest Pokemon Forum!*



Zueq said:


> Yeah, it comes with everything that a basic forum would have. :)


Oh, good. Um, stupid question, but... When I write my fanfiction, I send the unfinished part to myself in a PM. Some forums won't let you PM yourself. Is this one of them?


----------



## Zueq (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: PokéSun.com | The Newest Pokemon Forum!*

@Richie: Nope, you can send whatever you'd like to yourself in a PM. :)


----------



## Luxcario (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: PokéSun.com | The Newest Pokemon Forum!*



Flower Doll said:


> 33 members in ten days


WHOA
I must go and look at this straight away if it has 33 members in 10 days.

EDIT: It's a good site. It has a nice layout and a great skin. But one thing - I can't register. Whenever I try, it tells me my passwords don't match.


----------



## Zueq (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: PokéSun.com | The Newest Pokemon Forum!*

Oh really? Have you tried different internet browsers? Or are you sure your password is correct?


----------



## Dar (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: PokéSun.com | The Newest Pokemon Forum!*

Pretty good layout, and other than that, theres just one thing to say. I am joining right away.

EDIT: I have also encountered a problem. When I try to register, and hit Submit, it says "cannot open file" or something like that.


----------



## Zueq (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: PokéSun.com | The Newest Pokemon Forum!*

Hmm. That's really, odd. Please be patient, and I'll ask my host about it. :)


----------



## Zueq (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: PokéSun.com | The Newest Pokemon Forum!*

It's perfectly fine. What browser are you using, and what computer brand do you have?


----------



## Dar (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: PokéSun.com | The Newest Pokemon Forum!*



Zueq said:


> It's perfectly fine. What browser are you using, and what computer brand do you have?


I was using plain old Internet Explorer, and a HP laptop.


----------



## Zueq (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: PokéSun.com | The Newest Pokemon Forum!*

Ah, okay. Well that seems fine. Did you try to join again?


----------



## Dar (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: PokéSun.com | The Newest Pokemon Forum!*



Zueq said:


> Ah, okay. Well that seems fine. Did you try to join again?


Yep. Same problem.


----------



## Zueq (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: PokéSun.com | The Newest Pokemon Forum!*

*If you can't register, which is highly weird, then feel free to PM me with your the username, password, and email you want.*


----------



## Zueq (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: PokéSun.com | The Newest Pokemon Forum!*

Our members have made a total of 1,526 posts in 172 threads.
We currently have 44 members registered.
Please welcome our newest member, Terra Force
The most users online at one time was 14 on 01-19-2012 at 08:09 PM

Added a portal page too! Visit it here- http://pokesun.com/portal.php


----------



## Shimmer Mint (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: PokéSun.com | The Newest Pokemon Forum!*

I'm not interested in joining but it looks quite good compared to the other forums we see here.


----------



## Zueq (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: PokéSun.com | The Newest Pokemon Forum!*



Megan said:


> I'm not interested in joining but it looks quite good compared to the other forums we see here.


Why thank you. :D


----------



## Zueq (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: PokéSun.com | The Newest Pokemon Forum!*

A massive update is here! Our statistics have been booming since I last updated here; thanks to all the contributing members that had came from many other forums, our PO server, and everywhere else!

Our members have made a total of 11,603 posts in 684 threads.
We currently have 145 members registered.
Please welcome our newest member, Ooka

- Our festival has been going on for over a week now, and we are currently voting in our writing contest. 
- We recently put up our official PO server.
- A bunch of themes have been released; go to the bottom of the forum to change your theme quickly!
- Our portal is spectacular looking then it ever was. Has recent updates from the forum, and Pokemon news; as well as Hint of the Future, Member of the Month, Card of the Week, and more!

Hope you can check out www.pokesun.com today! :)


----------



## Solstice (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: PokéSun.com | The Newest Pokemon Forum!*

And don't forget, for all you competitive battlers here;

We finally have a competitive league up and running to go along with the PO server, and we're currently seeking gym leaders. If you're interested, show us your moves!


----------



## Zueq (May 5, 2012)

*Re: PokéSun.com | The Newest Pokemon Forum!*

New update!

Our members have made a total of 18,126 posts in 967 threads.
We currently have 220 members registered.
Please welcome our newest member, Alitig1

www.pokesun.com


----------



## Zueq (May 23, 2012)

*Re: PokéSun.com | The Newest Pokemon Forum!*

Our members have made a total of 20,007 posts in 1,104 threads.
We currently have 240 members registered.
Please welcome our newest member, Violet.

Stats have been doing great, everybody is active and loving PokeSun! Comments and suggestions would be appreciated! We also have 15 themes in total to choose from! :D


----------



## Zueq (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: PokéSun.com | The Newest Pokemon Forum!*

Bump. :)

Statistics:

Our members have made a total of 33,181 posts in 1,606 threads.
 We currently have 346 members registered.
 Please welcome our newest member, DantetheHero

We've grown tremendously over our last update here. Feel free to check us out! http://www.pokesun.com/


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: PokéSun.com | The Newest Pokemon Forum!*

Whoa.
This place... Joined. 33 members in 10 days? That's impressive.


----------



## Solstice (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: PokéSun.com | The Newest Pokemon Forum!*

PokeSun isn't so new anymore!

Anyways, we recently opened an ASB league that would love some activity.if you're interested in ASB, make sure to check PokeSun out.


----------



## Zueq (Mar 1, 2017)

*Re: PokéSun.com | The Newest Pokemon Forum!*







PokéSun.com is back! Our grand opening was today, March 1st! We're glad to be back, and be sure to stop by and say hi!​


----------



## muryan (Jun 30, 2020)

Zueq said:


> *PokéSun.com | The Newest Pokemon Forum!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had a similar forum for a while. But ppl tend to leave very soon for different platforms :(


----------



## Zueq (Oct 4, 2020)

We're still going strong! PokéSun has been online since January of 2012. We aren't thriving like we once was our first couple of years being open, but we still have our close-knit family and would love to have new people join in on the fun! :D

Our members have made a total of 90,477 posts in 4,090 threads.
We currently have 702 members registered.
Please welcome our newest member, shiladoulan.






						PokéSun - Pokémon Forum
					

Welcome to PokéSun, our great Pokémon forum! Register to access great features such as Pokémon Sword and Shield discussions and news, access to our PokéMart, Arcade, Pokégear system, graphics, roleplaying, and so much more!



					www.pokesun.com


----------

